

CIA, Vatican busted for Wikipedia edits - farmer
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6947532.stm

======
ahsonwardak
Did anyone not expect this to happen? They got caught, as they should have.
But is it bad? At least we know that they care about their image on the Web.
It shows Wikipedia's significance as a credible source for information and the
Web as a host for that source. Wikipedia is almost meant to be an encyclopedia
driven by anarchy.

------
almost
Isn't it most likely true that most people who edit Wikipedia do so from work?
And when they do they probably edit things they know (or think they know)
about. Given that, you'd expect these sort of things to happen without any
intention on the part of the organizations in question.

